# looking information of lloydsman



## kappie (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I am searching for Plans ogeneral plan and pictures of the famous tug Lloydsman of United Towing.
i will try make a model of this great tug.

i was reading the book Salvage a personal odysse of Capt Ian Tew.
He was a captain by Selco and was taken the Lloydsman to Soutnampton
where she became Salviscount.

Reading the chaptor of the trips maked by the salviscount i want to try
make a model of this great tug. So i was looking for pictures by Posh/Semco
but they had nothing anymore of this tug. United Towing is also anymore.

So now i will try this site, I am looking for detail photoes of the tug, like workingdeck, winchhouse, the sheeves for the towinglines in superstructure, forecastle head and the deck underneath it with salvage hatch and winchlass 

Is there somebody who can help me?

best regards

Jaap v Andel
Holland

email [email protected]


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

you are in luck Kappie,

im not sure if this is the same vessel i believe it is, i have some websites you can look at and hopefully get what you need.

http://www.kingstonmouldings.co.uk/pdlloydsman.htm

http://leithbuiltships.blogspot.com.au/2010/10/lloydsman.html

http://www.kombuispraat.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=1953
the above site you may need to be a member to comment on the post

hope this helps.
Tony.

i have included a picture of the vessel too.


----------



## peteb (Apr 24, 2007)

kingstonmouldings.co.uk make a fibre glass hull for a model of Lloydsman and may have plans.
Jaap, did you receive my email last week with photos and info. regarding Lloydsman

Pete


----------



## kappie (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes i have recieved some info and photoes of Lloydsman,
i didn't know that you are the same people sorry.
BUT THANKS FOR THE PHOTOES .

best regards

Jaap


----------



## peteb (Apr 24, 2007)

kappie said:


> Yes i have recieved some info and photoes of Lloydsman,
> i didn't know that you are the same people sorry.
> BUT THANKS FOR THE PHOTOES .
> 
> ...


No problem Jaap, let us know how your model progresses

cheers Pete


----------



## Jarvo (May 8, 2014)

HI Pete

Just joined the forum, I am currently refurbishing a model Lloydsman, would you be able to email me a copy of the photos that you sent to japp

Regards

Mark

[email protected]


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

try Lieth built ships on this site that is where she was built and they have a site on her sam2182sw


----------



## todd (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't know if these will be of any help, good luck in your re-build.

Jim


----------



## Bill Morrison (May 25, 2013)

Hi Jaap. I have a catalogue issued by United Towing in the mid 1970's. It lists all their vessels to date and the Salvageman was being built. I have copied the one for the Lloydsman along with the details I hope it may help with your model.
Bill


----------

